# CoilART AZEROTH RTA Patented Triple Coil Deck SS



## Yagya (10/5/17)

Now this RTA looks interesting!!

24mm diameter 52mm overall height 4.5mL juice volume CoilART patented triple coil deck (Gold plated) Extra interchangeable dual coil deck (Gold plated) Stainless steel wide open drip tip Extra 510 black delrin drip tip Convenient top-fill SUS304 stainless steel 3X1 adjustable airflow.

I wonder who will be stocking this 1 first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/5/17)

very nice but i doubt you could run any clapton builds. Can imagine how low the ohms would be


----------



## Yiannaki (10/5/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> very nice but i doubt you could run any clapton builds. Can imagine how low the ohms would be



Just think of it as more turbochargers Nalz. Vrrr pah!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (10/5/17)

Wow this looks interesting and I see it's patented... hmmm


----------



## Cespian (10/5/17)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Chukin'Vape (10/5/17)

TBH I think the RDA version looks a bit more solid!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rafique (11/5/17)

Yagya said:


> Now this RTA looks interesting!!
> 
> 24mm diameter 52mm overall height 4.5mL juice volume CoilART patented triple coil deck (Gold plated) Extra interchangeable dual coil deck (Gold plated) Stainless steel wide open drip tip Extra 510 black delrin drip tip Convenient top-fill SUS304 stainless steel 3X1 adjustable airflow.
> 
> ...



If they fixed the space between the glass and chimney issue that the mage gta had I'd be interested especially if the dual deck is included plus I like the full stainless steel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (18/5/17)

Raving as usual


----------



## InstantPudding (26/5/17)

Yagya said:


> Now this RTA looks interesting!!
> 
> 24mm diameter 52mm overall height 4.5mL juice volume CoilART patented triple coil deck (Gold plated) Extra interchangeable dual coil deck (Gold plated) Stainless steel wide open drip tip Extra 510 black delrin drip tip Convenient top-fill SUS304 stainless steel 3X1 adjustable airflow.
> 
> ...





Yagya said:


> Now this RTA looks interesting!!
> 
> 24mm diameter 52mm overall height 4.5mL juice volume CoilART patented triple coil deck (Gold plated) Extra interchangeable dual coil deck (Gold plated) Stainless steel wide open drip tip Extra 510 black delrin drip tip Convenient top-fill SUS304 stainless steel 3X1 adjustable airflow.
> 
> ...



Do you know when it will be released in cape town?


----------



## Yagya (26/5/17)

I haven not seen this 1 at any of the vendors as yet.
also waiting patiently.


----------



## Nightwalker (27/5/17)

Then someone special will pop it onto a mech.. boom


----------

